# Who do you live with?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Note*= If it's just you and a pet, mark alone. Other refers to people, other than what's listed.

I still live with my parents. I don't look forward to moving out either. I'll spend more money and have to come home to a lonely/cold apartment all so I can satisfy society's idea of normal.

Don't hear me wrong. If I had a girlfriend or wife, I would love to move out.... but living alone doesn't really seem all that amazing to. Especially, since I don't even have one friend that I would want to invite over regularly. 
I've lived alone before and it was a rather unpleasant experience.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Noone :>


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I live with my parents, but it's a multiple occupant house so we also live with three other men (not friends or relatives) and share a kitchen and the other facilities. Currently my grandma is living with us too, but hopefully that's temporary and she'll be able to live on her own again soon.

Growing up living with strangers was really bad for my SA, because I never really had much privacy. It's pretty horrible knowing your family arguments and so on are being overheard.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Jason 1 said:


> *Note*= If it's just you and a pet, mark alone. Other refers to people, other than what's listed.


SCREW YOU MY CAT IS PEOPLE.

caps


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Other.
Two flatmates.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Parents + Sibling

I live with my parents and my younger brother.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

kiirby said:


> SCREW YOU MY CAT IS PEOPLE.
> 
> caps


:lol lol... I knew someone was going to say that!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

My grandmother, great-grandmother and another older woman who helps care for my great-grandmother. 

We have a Golden Girls thing going on, and I'm so the Blanche Devereaux of the group.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My mom and my two younger brothers.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

House with college friends. I'm the only one here till tomorrow. I'd love to live by myself though, preferably somewhere with acreage.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I've just graduated university and have now joined the ranks of the unemployed-and-living-with-parents.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Just Harold.

But he stays in the attic. Not sure why exactly but it has something to do with him being a ghost. I know he wants company every now and then but sometimes I just can't bother to lug myself up there.

Poor Harold.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I live alone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Just my parents. I can't wait to move out but I don't want to live alone. It'll probably be a good three or four years before I'm able to move out.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I live with my parents and boyfriend.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Why did you not put roommates in the poll?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I live with my sister, her two daughters and since not long ago, my sister's stupid boyfriend. I'm moving out in September, either on the streets or in a new apartment if i find one in time.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I live alone in a full two-bedroom flat, but my father and stepmother are the occupants in the other half of the house.

So... I guess that puts me somewhere between 'alone' and 'with family'.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Why did you not put roommates in the poll?


I guess I kind of assumed that most people were friends with their roommates... but I guess that's not always true. You can just mark other.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Girlfriend, daughter, cat, hamster and five fish (though the number keeps on going up and down).

Also, within a year, two birds and a dog (GF put her foot down on having a pet monkey  ).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Granddad.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Right now I live with my parents and my brother. I hope to be able to move out next spring.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

In an apartment with my brother and my two kittens


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

My parents + 4 brothers + 1 sister + 1 grandma + uncle + me = 10 Asians man.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Alone.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason 1 said:


> I guess I kind of assumed that most people were friends with their roommates... but I guess that's not always true. You can just mark other.


I'd bet more than half of people find roommates thru craigslist.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I live with my family because I have to.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I'd bet more than half of people find roommates thru craigslist.


craigslist? Seriously? You'll be lucky if you get a roommate who doesn't want to kill you. :afr


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I live with my parents.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> craigslist? Seriously? You'll be lucky if you get a roommate who doesn't want to kill you. :afr


You meet them beforehand. If the person is creepy you look for somewhere else. It's not any more dangerous than any other site.

Look at the craigslist for just about any city in the US. There are tons of ads.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

fanatic203 said:


> I've just graduated university and have now joined the ranks of the unemployed-and-living-with-parents.


Same. + 1 sibling + 1 year D:


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

AmandaMarie87 said:


> craigslist? Seriously? You'll be lucky if you get a roommate who doesn't want to kill you. :afr


I met my previous roommates through craigslist. No serial killers. Just four recent college grads.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I recently moved back out again. 

I live alone.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

komorikun said:


> You meet them beforehand. If the person is creepy you look for somewhere else. It's not any more dangerous than any other site.
> 
> Look at the craigslist for just about any city in the US. There are tons of ads.


My subletters were off of craigslist. One of them was a mentally challenged 5'4" pothead guy, the other was a dumb chick who looked like John Candy. I didn't pick them though... Maybe there were better options.

My current roommates are people I know, thank god!


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I live with my parents, my brother moved out to college a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I live alone.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I currently live in a three bedroom-1 bathroom house with my family. To be exact, I live with my mother, two brothers, grandparents, uncle, and cousin.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Derailing said:


> I currently live in a three bedroom-1 bathroom house with my family. To be exact, I live with my mother, two brothers, grandparents, uncle, and cousin.


You only have one bathroom for 7 people? Whaaat. I'd move out if I were you. I need my own bathroom, period.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

I live with my parents and younger siblings, since my twin sister is off at college. Plus the three dogs.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

parents and siblings. want to move out but no money makes it impossible.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Myself*

since 2001

It's not gonna change
I want it to
it won't

Need a job to make it happen
won't present the image to an employer unless I have someone to sleep with
it was it all went wrong in 2001. It hit hard and took me straight to Samaritans, who were useless and made things worse on the Sunday because I thought life was over. My insight was correct

If, when office people asked about the girlfriend who was my life, who I bragged all about for years, they seemed to detect in my mood, I had said "ooh! the world is perfect!!!"
I might have been good now

It takes at least several homes across the globe to make a person valid

I stay with my elderly Dad 75 miles away as a way to open my opportunities to get a chance to work beyond my homestead. Did once. I was desperate to get away from my folks at 17. Meeting Dad causes arguments after 10 seconds and it was always the same from my birth, with all family. I thought my family were retards. I'm the problem.

My parents were grandparent age to me. My brothers were parent age. We never got on. Or my nieces or sis-in-laws


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Just me, the two cats, and the smoking ghost.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

My parents and my grandmother (father-side).


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

TheNord said:


> You only have one bathroom for 7 people? Whaaat. I'd move out if I were you. I need my own bathroom, period.


Yeah I've been thinking of renting an apartment, but I don't know anyone who'd be a good roommate.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Wife and like 20 pets.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I live with my parents, one of my sisters, and one of my sisters old friends who is basically a punk/emo girl who has been through a lot of drug & alcohol problems.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I live with my parents. My sister moved out years ago.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

Derailing said:


> Yeah I've been thinking of renting an apartment, but I don't know anyone who'd be a good roommate.


Try craigslist, find someone who isn't a complete douchebag (that can be hard on craigslist).


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

TheNord said:


> Try craigslist, find someone who isn't a complete douchebag (that can be hard on craigslist).


To be honest, i'm terrified of craigslist.
I always imagine me meeting up with a creeper! :afr


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Derailing said:


> To be honest, i'm terrified of craigslist.
> I always imagine me meeting up with a creeper! :afr


Same here lol >.< I'm really thinking about it though. I just need some time away from my family (parents + 2 older sisters), we are all kinda stressed with everything and I'm sick of having my room as the "escape". I really wish I just had a good friend (or a boyfriend) but nope no luck.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

AlwaysImagining said:


> Same here lol >.< I'm really thinking about it though. I just need some time away from my family (parents + 2 older sisters), we are all kinda stressed with everything and I'm sick of having my room as the "escape". I really wish I just had a good friend (or a boyfriend) but nope no luck.


Awww
I can totally relate on the getting away and friends part. I have a couple of good friends that would have the potential to be roommates, but they're really lazy and don't have jobs. :/ I'm just really tired of sleeping in the living room on the couch. And whenever I'm really tired or sick then I have to suck it up and wait until nighttime comes around to sleep which really sucks


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

i live with 14 others.

they are all fish but that still counts, no?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

My dad, though he rarely ever even sleeps here, it feels more like I'm living on my own without having to pay the bills.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Me, myself, and I.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Parents, nephew and my sister(mother of my nephew who lives with us) who shows up a couple times a week.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> parents and siblings. want to move out but no money makes it impossible.


Yea, I wish it was just that easy to move out. :/

I'm ready to move out only because I hate having to hide from my dad but I have no job. Once I get a job and enough money saved up, I'm moving out and I'm getting a pet to go with me.  I just have to look for a pet first after I get a job...and money saved up. .___.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

mother, stepfather, stepsister, cat, dog


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I live alone, which I'm starting to think is way too many people.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

My Mom and older brother...rather live alone though lol.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Parents and brother.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

My mom and younger brother. Our schedule has been convenient enough that we hardly are ever home with each other.

I'm at work 7am to 3pm, or 3pm to 730pm/11pm when i was in school.
My brother has school in the morning and work until 10.
Mom works a 3rd shift. Plus, she babysits for her friends on weekends.

I'm totally fine with it, I don't really want to give 75% of my monthly income to a landlord anyway. Plus, with my monthly car payments I'd have $0 left for food or anything else. Would rather help my mom on grocery and utility bills, and still have half my monthly earnings for my bank account.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 1 roommate and she has 3 cats. I've moved many times since coming back to the US. In the last 4 years, I have lived with:

one guy for 6 weeks (for free)
50 year old French lady and her cat- 6 week sublet
2 middle aged Brazilian guys- 4 months
3 college boys or recent grads and 2 cats at different times- 7 months
taiwanese woman and russian guy, mid-20s-4 months
2 college girls- 17 months
japanese guy and japanese woman>chinese guy- 6 months
53 year old woman and mid 20s woman (only there the last 2 months)-7 months

changed cities:

3 college girls/recent grads- 4 week sublet
current place


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I live with my wonderful wife and my beautiful three kids. We also have two dogs, one horse, and a baby turtle.

No, actually I still live with my parents. Haha.. I want to move out when I graduate though. It's been getting hard lately.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I live by myself and love everything about it.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I live with my brother. But now that his girlfriend is pregnant, she may live with us. 

A part of me wants to talk her into not living here. I feel terrible for typing that out.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

My mom lives with me. My grandma is very close by and we do many things with her.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

I live with my parents.
Until i die.
:dead


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Currently with my mom. I'm hoping to get my own place by November. The date keeps getting pushed back but I gotta get out on my own sooner than later


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Mainly mother. Dad and sister occasionally come home though.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Beloved parents and sisters(2).


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I have 1 roommate and she has 3 cats. I've moved many times since coming back to the US. In the last 4 years, I have lived with:
> 
> one guy for 6 weeks (for free)
> 50 year old French lady and her cat- 6 week sublet
> ...


 Aren't you afraid of finding the wrong roommate?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

nubly said:


> Aren't you afraid of finding the wrong roommate?


Well, none of them were perfect.

Some were neat freaks and others were slobs. The French lady stopped talking to me after I used the microwave at 2am one time (it woke her up). The Brazilian guy was so nuts about cleanliness that he called me once because I left a bowl in the sink and another time cause I left a used tampon uncovered in the bathroom trash can. The 3 college boys had issues with paying the bills on time. They paid the electric bill once every 3 months and the internet got shut off for a month because the guy moving out didn't communicate with them and turned it off. The Russian guy kept asking to have people stay over for weeks at a time and he blasted the heat all night long causing our gas bill to go sky high. The Japanese guy had some vacuuming fetish and I had to hear his robot vacuum drone 2-3 hours a day. Later he tried to make me share the fob (to enter the building) with the other roommate and had a hissy fit when I said no. The 53 year old woman had frequent guests including her son who stayed for 2 weeks.

But no real crazies so far. I've always gotten my deposit back too.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> [WTF]


:lol

*komorikun*, your posts crack me up.

I'm sure they were rather irritating to deal with at the time, but, um, yeah. OK, carry on.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Alone.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I live with my parents, almost entirely because I'd be unable to afford to rent somewhere by myself. Previously I'd been living independently for 7 years, and I loved it, but sometimes you have to take a few steps backwards in order to regain some stability in life.

Plus living with my parents means I can keep my pets without fear of eviction or my landlord suddenly deciding he no longer wants to let to someone who keeps furry creatures who could potentially ruin the house I'm supposedly renting on a long-term basis. So, silver linings.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

With my mom.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

With the H-band.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

My parents, 2 of my brothers, my sister in law and niece.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

My mother and 1 of my cousins.


----------

